# ‘The classic cattleyas’ 2nd edition



## monocotman (Oct 24, 2020)

This came through from the Chadwick on my Facebook feed-
The 2nd Edition of The Classic Cattleyas will be available Dec 15 with e versions Nov 15. Updates include digital pictures, expanded captions, and new material. Ordering info to follow.



=AZVAV8TPkt9-x-8FoOhC7nw8kVn0HlklyggLGZYCL-zIG1HM2atxdMslYMhaAtzXMGnMtV3Das-u2pNzbpoVNidSkAwEZnQrtXk3wkEoJ1ivQdMRXXjsE-gV-L4gqXVaFPm8AV9hh6HZbYAH5wEc5sQbPDpiG9McQOaUbbCUfy9xO82_FDntVywPOPcTflZEB7hEWa0y3VfRY8MCydml9dtc&__tn__=EH-R']
Just in time for christmas!
Even if you are not into cattleyas, this will be a lovely book on orchids to read,

David







https://www.facebook.com/stories/16...giEL3KEDqrig-RN9RLrp7O5J9q4DDDg&__tn__=<<,P-R


----------



## terryros (Oct 24, 2020)

I will hope that buying the print version might also get access to the digital version.


----------



## SouthPark (Oct 24, 2020)

monocotman said:


> *facebook link*



*This story is no longer available*

Would love to see those 'chaddy' books!


----------



## My Green Pets (Oct 25, 2020)

Looking forward to this. I have read snippets of the 1st edition and it's such good info plus amazing research on the discovery and 'story' of how each orchid came to be where it is today.


----------



## monocotman (Oct 26, 2020)

William, if you don’t have the 1st edition and you grow cattleyas then treat yourself either to this or the first edition. It’s one of the best orchid books I’ve come across. There are plenty of second hand copies of the first edition for sale,
David


----------



## PeteM (Oct 26, 2020)

Thanks for posting this.. I was wondering when this was going to be released.


----------



## KateL (Oct 26, 2020)

David,
I am not on facebook (for work reasons), so please update us with the ordering info when it becomes available. 
Thanks!
Kate


----------



## Djthomp28 (Oct 26, 2020)

I have the first edition, and it definitely worth it to own a copy. I don't grow many classic Cattleyas and still love this book.


----------



## monocotman (Oct 26, 2020)

Will do Kate. I’m keen to know how easy it will be to access a hard copy in the UK
David


----------



## SouthPark (Oct 26, 2020)

Forgot to mention ------ there is probably no clear-cut definition of 'classic cattleyas'. I haven't read the first edition before. I will definitely order a hard-copy of 2nd edition. I'm certain that it will be very good.

I wonder if we can request or pay extra for a 'genuine author signed copy' hehehe. That would be so nice.


----------



## PeteM (Oct 27, 2020)

SouthPark said:


> Forgot to mention ------ there is probably no clear-cut definition of 'classic cattleyas'. I haven't read the first edition before. I will definitely order a hard-copy of 2nd edition. I'm certain that it will be very good.
> 
> I wonder if we can request or pay extra for a 'genuine author signed copy' hehehe. That would be so nice.


In his last AOS webinar, this was option of both authors signatures was mentioned.


----------



## PeteM (Oct 27, 2020)

monocotman said:


> Will do Kate. I’m keen to know how easy it will be to access a hard copy in the UK
> David


Keep us posted if you have problems. I would be willing to help if needed.


----------



## SouthPark (Oct 27, 2020)

PeteM said:


> This option was mention, that both authors would sign in his last AOS webinar.



Thanks Pete! I will surely request it. Will be honoured to acquire an author*S*-signed book!


----------



## southernbelle (Oct 27, 2020)

SouthPark said:


> Forgot to mention ------ there is probably no clear-cut definition of 'classic cattleyas'. I haven't read the first edition before. I will definitely order a hard-copy of 2nd edition. I'm certain that it will be very good.
> 
> I wonder if we can request or pay extra for a 'genuine author signed copy' hehehe. That would be so nice.


When I ordered my first edition Art signed it without my requesting it.


----------



## SouthPark (Oct 27, 2020)

southernbelle said:


> When I ordered my first edition Art signed it without my requesting it.



Nice! A signed copy is what I'd love to have!


----------



## terryros (Oct 27, 2020)

The first edition is limited to the standard unifoliate Cattleyas but had a "nursery" section consisting of the Laelias that have been moved to Cattleya (e.g purpurata). The history is maybe the most wonderful part of all of the sections, but there is certainly plenty of cultural information. I will be very interested to see how the organization of the book is changed and by any updates to the cultural information and the hybrids section.


----------



## southernbelle (Oct 27, 2020)

SouthPark said:


> Nice! A signed copy is what I'd love to have!


SouthPark. Send a note with your order and ask. You might be pleasantly surprised.


----------



## h_mossy (Oct 27, 2020)

The cover has a beautiful C. warscewiczii fma sanderiana on it - wish I had that one.


----------



## southernbelle (Oct 28, 2020)

southernbelle said:


> SouthPark. Send a note with your order and ask. You might be pleasantly surprised.


It’s on their website now for pre-order with a December release. There is a box to check if you want it signed.




__





"The Classic Cattleyas" Book - 2nd Edition - Now Available


Shipping for this item is only available within the United States The Definitive Book on Large Flowered Cattleya Species. A.A. Chadwick has grown and studied the classic cattleyas for more than seventy five years, and in this book, he and his son, Arthur E. Chadwick, share their knowledge and...




chadwickorchids.com


----------



## PeteM (Oct 28, 2020)

Thanks. Just ordered.


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Oct 29, 2020)

One of my Orchid bibles!! I have read this book probably over 100 times or more!


----------



## SouthPark (Oct 29, 2020)

PeteM said:


> Thanks. Just ordered.



Glad you mentioned that! I thought that 'available Dec 2020 ....' meant that I had to wait until then before able to order/pre-order etc.

So when I went to that site just after seeing your post ..... it says ------ wait for it ... wait for it.....

*Signed copy * 
|+| Yes please*

Nice! That's what I'm going to tick.


----------



## SouthPark (Oct 29, 2020)

Oh geeez!!!!!!! After I was putting in my details ------ the parts that says 'State/Province' and 'Country' includes only USA and Canada. What a let-down!!!!!!!
I was gearing up to pay with paypal, and thought I would be done and ordered in less than a minute!


----------



## monocotman (Oct 29, 2020)

I’ve e mailed and asked about worldwide sales,
David


----------



## PeteM (Oct 29, 2020)

monocotman, SouthPark, keep me posted. I'd be happy to help order and ship.


----------



## monocotman (Oct 29, 2020)

thank Pete, will do,
David


----------



## Guldal (Oct 30, 2020)

DrLeslieEe said:


> One of my Orchid bibles!! I have read this book probably over 100 times or more!





PeteM said:


> monocotman, SouthPark, keep me posted. I'd be happy to help order and ship.



Any chance that I may 'join the ship'? Or, maybe, I could be Leslie's burden to shoulder?!


----------



## PeteM (Oct 30, 2020)

Guldal said:


> Any chance that I may 'join the ship'? Or, maybe, I could be Leslie's burden to shoulder?!


Hahah.. Yes, I can help, NP. Hopefully David hears back soon. Then I can get another order in for you 3 before our Civil War begins


----------



## Guldal (Oct 30, 2020)

Thanks a lot, Pete! 

And, yes, I find it really scaring with a Chief in Command (though seemingly not of himself) urging paramilitary groups to 'stand back and stand by' - and concerning David, he is just a little bit better of with a PM taking fictitious control of their borders (though, yet, neither of himself). Soon he will live in splendid isolation, when it comes to buying orchids!


----------



## monocotman (Oct 31, 2020)

I’ve just had a positive response from Art about this book for all those living outside the USA and Canada.

David, thanks for your inquiry.

We will be posting a website in the near future for international orders of
The Classic Cattleyas. The book will be available for shipment in mid
December. 
Say Hello to my friends in the UK.
Art

regards
David


----------



## monocotman (Oct 31, 2020)

Guldal, this is why I’ve been on a buying spree for cattleyas in the past year!
ive no idea how easy it will be to import plants post Brexit.
none of the UK vendors do catts in any meaningful way,


----------



## Guldal (Oct 31, 2020)

monocotman said:


> I’ve just had a positive response from Art about this book for all those living outside the USA and Canada.
> 
> David, thanks for your inquiry.
> 
> ...



Good work, David! Will you keep us posted when the website is up and going?!


----------



## Ozpaph (Oct 31, 2020)

I sent them an email too.
Classic Catts One is hundreds of dollars!!! to Australia.......................ouch


----------



## SouthPark (Oct 31, 2020)

Ozpaph said:


> I sent them an email too.
> Classic Catts One is hundreds of dollars!!! to Australia.......................ouch



Oh geeez!!!!! 

At least it is likely a forever keeper hehehe. I assume that includes shipping.

Judging from people's descriptions about the first edition, the 2nd Ed could be priceless.

I genuinely flick through the same orchid magazines over and over again - non-stop. And the only orchid book I own is a dinosaur ----- called 'A Golden Guide - Orchids', Shuttleworth, Zim, Dillon - a small paper back with a purple cover. Hand illustrated pics. Still my first and favourite book. 

It still has the price tag ---- with hand-written 3.50 on it. Three dollars fifty (aussie dollars). Bought a really really long time ago - before computers and internet hehehe.


----------



## southernbelle (Oct 31, 2020)

Ozpaph said:


> I sent them an email too.
> Classic Catts One is hundreds of dollars!!! to Australia.......................ouch


That’s because it is out of print and therefore only used are available. You know how people use that to scalp prices.


----------



## SouthPark (Oct 31, 2020)

southernbelle said:


> That’s because it is out of print and therefore only used are available. You know how people use that to scalp prices.



SB ---- I think OP sent them an email to ask them about the edition. OP reckons about 100 dollars. Not sure if that includes postage or not though hehehe


----------



## southernbelle (Oct 31, 2020)

SouthPark said:


> SB ---- I think OP sent them an email to ask them about the edition. OP reckons about 100 dollars. Not sure if that includes postage or not though hehehe


Ah, I thought you said $100 IN AU. Their shipping in US is quite reasonable for a large book.


----------



## SouthPark (Oct 31, 2020)

southernbelle said:


> Ah, I thought you said $100 IN AU. Their shipping in US is quite reasonable for a large book.



Oh geez SB ..... you got me thinking now. Right now, I'm not even sure if OP was meaning 100 Australian, or 100 American. The American dollar is worth much more than the Australian dollar!


----------



## Ozpaph (Nov 2, 2020)

the first edition is several hundred $AUD.......................shipped


----------



## monocotman (Nov 3, 2020)

For those of you looking for volume 1 of the classic cattleyas at a sensible price, go to

www.keithsplantbooks.co.uk

he has it for £25 plus postage. He takes PayPal and ships overseas.


----------



## Guldal (Nov 3, 2020)

monocotman said:


> For those of you looking for volume 1 of the classic cattleyas at a sensible price, go to
> 
> www.keithsplantbooks.co.uk
> 
> he has it for £25 plus postage. He takes PayPal and ships overseas.


I bought my first edition copy from Keithsplantbooks - and he was a pleasure to deal with. Nice, friendly communication through out - and the copy I received was to my surprise totally immaculate', what Amazon-dealers would call 'As new'!


----------



## Ozpaph (Nov 3, 2020)

thanks!!!. I emailed him


----------



## monocotman (Apr 8, 2021)

It’s already out of stock on Amazon but I was surprised to find it today for sale from WH Smiths in the UK. They may ship to Europe,
David


----------



## SouthPark (Apr 19, 2021)

That would be right heheheh. Not blaming anything or anybody ------- as I'm not sure what the problem is heheh. I just ordered an e-book version from Amazon Australia - Kindle version, and this is what I see heheh. I didn't have 'Kindle for PC' software before - so just downloaded that - running on Win 8.1 ----- and that's what I see in the 'notebook' of the Kindle for PC software.


----------



## SouthPark (Apr 19, 2021)

After searching google for a bit ------ looks like somebody else has seen the same thing. Can't believe those 'amateurs' can't get their software properly tested before handing it out to everybody - *Kindle for PC issue*

I think I'll follow their lead (if I can) and download an older version of Kindle for PC. That might sort it.

==================

Update - and sure enough, an older version ( 1.27.56109 ) really did sort it. No problem now.

1.31.60170 has that 45 degree angled text thing on my Win 8.1 machine.


----------

